# Routan 0-60 mph in 6.9!



## Kmaluo (Sep 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pajM_AG_tFA

Awesome... And with cold roads to boot.  Got a whole new outlook on my 3.6 Pentastar now.


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

I love it. haha. Thanks for sharing!!!
Gee, one more reason to get into the newer body... I never bothered to look it up -- how does the 4.0 engine stack up against the 3.6 performance wise? Anyone upgraded from the pre 2011 4.0 to the new 3.6?


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

That is pretty awesome, we went from a 3.8 2009 to a 3.6 2011 and there is a big difference. The 2011 seems so much qucker and better running.


----------



## sladethesleeper (Oct 28, 2011)

I can say, the 3.6 is a quick engine. I find it a little sluggish off the line (as with more small displacement high reving engines), especially trying to pull 5000# from a dead start. But once you get above 25-30, it's quick. The passing power is very impressive, and very smooth.


----------



## cedric92300 (Jun 11, 2010)

Short of a euro diesel engine, I couldn't think of a better engine. Our 2011 is never in Eco mode and just so pleasant to drive briskly. The engine is also really refined and nicely match to the tranny.


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

haunted reality said:


> That is pretty awesome, we went from a 3.8 2009 to a 3.6 2011 and there is a big difference. The 2011 seems so much qucker and better running.


I also had a 2010 3.8 and now the 2012 with the 3.6. It's amazing how much better the 3.6 is but the transmission still leaves a lot to be desired.

I kinda like eco mode too. :thumbup:

Oh yeah, that's my wife's Routan in the video. :laugh:


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone else get flipped off for passing slow left-lane campers more in the Routan than any other car? I had an HHR SS (290hp/315ft-lbs crank HP) and never got flipped off once, but seems like people get pissed off more when a minivan passes them.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

No, but the vast majority of people are pussies when it comes to mini-vans (VW Buses included). My wife came home one day, ranting about how slow & clueless mini-van drivers are. She's used to her Passat 1.8t (which I chipped ) (which I put performance tires on  ) so is used to using the gas when necessary. Our current Routan mileage shows just how much she enjoys using that power these vehicles have :laugh:

Seriously, put someone in a mini-van and they instantly turn into a driving pu$$y :thumbdown:


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

I drive it just like I did the HHR, just not as fast in the corners, I have the Miata for that . However its pretty entertaining punching the Routan at lights and merging.


----------



## micah360 (May 19, 2010)

Ha... that's funny. Whenever I get in the Routan I check the MPG and think the same thing about my wife! 



Air_Cooled_Nut said:


> Our current Routan mileage shows just how much she enjoys using that power these vehicles have :laugh:


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

These vans on lower profile and wider tires, handle very well too! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Kmaluo (Sep 23, 2011)

Awesome Shomegrown! BTW, I tried pushing my new 3.6 hard and started noticing a burning smell. Is this common with a new engine? It's only a couple weeks old. After I eased off, the smell went away. Thanks


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

Kmaluo said:


> Awesome Shomegrown! BTW, I tried pushing my new 3.6 hard and started noticing a burning smell. Is this common with a new engine? It's only a couple weeks old. After I eased off, the smell went away. Thanks


 Common on new cars, as it probably never really worked hard and heated high up yet, any assembly oily films on outside, will 'burn' off, Cats will really heat up as well. 
These smells will go away after a while.


----------



## Kmaluo (Sep 23, 2011)

pefer said:


> Common on new cars, as it probably never really worked hard and heated high up yet, any assembly oily films on outside, will 'burn' off, Cats will really heat up as well.
> These smells will go away after a while.


 Great. I was just worried smelling it inside. Thanks


----------



## Betor32 (Mar 16, 2009)

I just got one 2012 and it's great
Really fun to drive , I think is fast enough
For what it is ,, I am really happy withit 
And I drive a R32 my self with SC


----------

